# Boudin and Habanero Cheddar stuffed ABT's



## sflcowboy78 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here are some Boudin and Habanero Cheddar stuffed ABT's that I did a while back. I cored the jalapenos and then suffed them with some Boudin that I removed from the casing and mixed with shredded Habanero Cheddar. Then wrapped in Bacon and smoked over Hickory for 1hr, finished on the grill to get the Bacon crispy.

The other creation in this picture is a Brisket and Habanero Cheddar stuffed Poblano also smoked but not grilled.


----------



## berninga87 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice! Where did you get the habanero cheddar?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks delicious!


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 21, 2012)

looks tasty


----------



## sflcowboy78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you for the complements. I got the habanero cheddar at the local Kroger.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great! Was the habenero cheddar hot?


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 21, 2012)

Love Boudin, nice Q VIEW!


----------



## sflcowboy78 (Feb 21, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks great! Was the habenero cheddar hot?


No it was not that spicy, but my opinion of spicy and yours may be different.


----------



## sflcowboy78 (Feb 21, 2012)

werdwolf said:


> Love Boudin, nice Q VIEW!




Thank you


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 21, 2012)

sflcowboy78 said:


> No it was not that spicy, but my opinion of spicy and yours may be different.




I like spicy, just not so hot you can't taste what you are eating.


----------



## sflcowboy78 (Feb 21, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> I like spicy, just not so hot you can't taste what you are eating.


Same here and in that case it was not hot.


----------

